# Basel 2014 Release Magneto



## samanator

From Rob the Ball Xmen Magneto


----------



## samanator

This and the Stormchaser Lightning (formally Professional) were Robs pic as the best of Basel for Ball. This is the one I would pony up for also. Based on where they are at I would guess that this will be a November/December watch at the earliest.

This write up is very good and explains what the bezel does. This is the best product summary that came out from Ball, that I have seen.

Very nice use of Ball green also here.


----------



## gtuck

It has been a long time since I took math in school. I believe 80,000 A/m is equal to 1000 G or the rating of the Rolex Milgauss watch. 
Omega's AT series is now rated at 15,000 G. I've not had a watch magnetized, so I would think that 80,000 A/m would be more than sufficient for the every day magnetic hazards most of us encounter. Don't plan on wearing my watch during an MRI anyway--even if they'd let me.

oops--I should read before posting. Samanator already discussed this in another thread.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Ha Ha - Ball Watch Co. is a Key Protagonist - Ha Ha

A bit over the top, reminds me of something out of Monty Python. I'm a Pythonhead, don't get me wrong.

I just can't get the image out of my head of Ball Watch Co. fighting of an orange blemange...


----------



## IHTIO

gtuck said:


> It has been a long time since I took math in school. I believe 80,000 A/m is equal to 1000 G or the rating of the Rolex Milgauss watch.
> Omega's AT series is now rated at 15,000 G. I've not had a watch magnetized, so I would think that 80,000 A/m would be more than sufficient for the every day magnetic hazards most of us encounter. Don't plan on wearing my watch during an MRI anyway--even if they'd let me.
> 
> oops--I should read before posting. Samanator already discussed this in another thread.


Its interresting and I just have to make it clear. Just for myself and my ballaholic friends. Where can I find the dscussion?


----------



## samanator

IHTIO said:


> Its interresting and I just have to make it clear. Just for myself and my ballaholic friends. Where can I find the dscussion?


I't's in the Basel 2014 thread.


----------



## samanator

gtuck said:


> It has been a long time since I took math in school. I believe 80,000 A/m is equal to 1000 G or the rating of the Rolex Milgauss watch.
> Omega's AT series is now rated at 15,000 G. I've not had a watch magnetized, so I would think that 80,000 A/m would be more than sufficient for the every day magnetic hazards most of us encounter. Don't plan on wearing my watch during an MRI anyway--even if they'd let me.
> 
> oops--I should read before posting. Samanator already discussed this in another thread.


Actually the Omega actually does not have a rating. When they tested it the strongest magnetic field lab measurement equipment could generate was 15,000 Gauss and it had no effect on the watch. Thus the >15,000 gauss designations. No one knows how much above this it would take to affect this watch. So this watch is at least 15 times more anti-magnetic than the Magneto , but the Magneto equals the best that Rolex, IWC and Sinn have in production and has a display back and a date window that the others don't have. Omega has not disclosed a great deal of details on the 8508 movement, but aside from the silicon hair spring most likely many other parts are also silicon.



















The Rolex uses the soft Iron cage mentions and actually has an internal and external case back. Notice no date window:



















Anti-magnetic watches are kind of a interest to me. I actually designed the cage that several companies use to use on their CRT monitors for RF and Magnetic shielding back when those were common.


----------



## captainh0wdy

I like it, but the rating of 80,000A/M is nothing new and can be bought cheaply.

Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


----------



## Crunchy

Isn't magneto an evil guy in the xmen series.


----------



## samanator

captainh0wdy said:


> I like it, but the rating of 80,000A/M is nothing new and can be bought cheaply.
> 
> Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


From my experience with this and the shielding this method uses the date windows on most of the models he has posted would be effected by a magnetic field at this level. This method (basically containment) would not allow a greater than 1.2mm perforation in the dial. So it really can only allow the hand drive shafts to protrude. While I can believe it would exceed the 4800A/m that is required to call the watch Antimagnetic it is highly suspect it is resistant to 80,000 with that dial. Part of why the companies that actually did test this with this method don't have date windows. I note the original Speedbird that was subject to certification does not have a date window.

Additionally Balls approach all around like Omega's is completely unique. Omega had all the Lab equipment at the launch of the AT >15,000 (they use to have the 20 minute video on the Omega Site) along with several competitors and demonstrated how their watch worked when other s would fail and then some. Seeing what Phillip did to validate SpringLOCK I'm pretty certain he has tested this before filing for the patents. Based on his methods that do not rely on limitations of the containment method it is likely this exceeds the 1 Milgauss level. I thing like what we are seeing at Omega that our high magnetic field world of devices will push the magnetic resistance requirements for mechanical watches to the point that 1 Milguass may become a minimum. Omega stated in the same press release and demonstration that 75% of the watches that came in for service in Japan where magnetized. Keep in mind that these figures are for what at the time are modified ETA movements that have higher grade components in them than ETA sells. Eliminate this issue and your service rates have gone down to 25% of what they were. I think it's pretty clear why they would do this.


----------



## mick arthur

samanator said:


> This and the Stormchaser Lightning (formally Professional) were Robs pic as the best of Basel for Ball. This is the one I would pony up for also. Based on where they are at I would guess that this will be a November/December watch at the earliest.
> 
> This write up is very good and explains what the bezel does. This is the best product summary that came out from Ball, that I have seen.
> 
> Very nice use of Ball green also here.


+1 for this fabulous watch!


----------



## TAYHAS

As for the date wheel, I would like to see green lettering  (to match the green on the second hand) on black wheel background,

And backlight the date as well.

That would put this one over the top IMHO.

Bill


----------



## dberg

Are we really going to have to wait until November/December for this? Any info. on availability?


----------

